# beer can chicken



## salmonclubber (Jul 17, 2005)

hello all 
today i am doing two beer can chicken's and six of bigwheel's yankee bratworst that i made from a pork butt i washed the chickens and rubbed them down with lemon pepper and put them in the gosm 3600g  the brats should be done now the chicken still has around 20 degrees to go you all take care 
salmonclubber


----------



## Dutch (Jul 19, 2005)

salmonclubber, that sounds so good. Now I'm going to have to find where my Bride stored my can holder and do up some chickens.  Hmmm, my GOSM Smoker is big enough to hold a turkey and IF I just use one side of my double can holder. . . salmonclubber, I think you gave me an idea for dinner on Labor Day. . .(OK Brian-no sniffing your monitor) I'm going to do a smoked beer can turkey!!


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 21, 2005)

did someone say smoked beer can turkey???


 :lol:


----------



## Dutch (Jul 21, 2005)

Wow, crazyhorse-that is some nice color on that bird.  What did you have in your water pan?


----------



## johnnyreb (Jul 21, 2005)

just water, ive tried using other stuff but i cant tell a difference 

with the gosm i was able to get the temp up to 350 for a crispy skin AND have a full water pan heh

the skin is my favorite part


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 25, 2005)

I did two beer can chickens yesterday and were they ever fabulous!!! I did not brine the chickens this time, as my wife conveniently forgot to tell me that we were having company until the last possible minute, and oh by the way would I mind whipping up something wonderful and tasty for supper! It was then 10:00am and our guests were due to arrive around 2:30pm.

So, in a pinch, I grabbed a couple fresh birds from the local market and rubbed them down with a store bought spice called "Citrus Grill" made by Durkee. I also added some of the spice mix into the beer, and once they were placed over the can, I shoved a sweet onion wedge in the neck cavity to seal in the beer steam. Into the box they went along with two coils of fresh Italian sausage (one sweet and one hot). 

I cooked the sausages for approx, two and a half hours, then sliced and served with sliced colby-jack and pepper-jack cheeses, for an appetizer.

The birds took a a little more than four hours to reach temp before they came out to rest for 20-25 minutes prior to carving. I must tell you, the skin was crispy golden and the meat was very succulent and juicy! The leftovers are going to make awsome chicken salad!

I wish I had a better handle on digital photography so I could add pictures. I'm certain that even the most veteran pitmasters in this group would be beeming with pride at the newly acquired talents that I've learned since joining this forum!

Cheers,
Brian

P.S. Jeff P., I intentionally waited until after lunch to write this post...I didn't want to upset your Monday... :P


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Aug 3, 2005)

I did 2 beer-can chickens yesterday - I saw on Steve Raichlen's show, "BBQ University" (Saturdays on PBS) where he used a "church key" can opener to poke a couple more holes at the top of the can, and he mixed some of the dry rub into the beer. (About 1 tbsp - and I used Dr. Pepper instead of beer)
Dee-lish is the only word I could use to describe! A little over 2 hrs and we had some awesome bird with some friends from church! We enjoyed it along with cuban style black beans and rice, (we're Puerto Rican, but we love black beans as well!), some fried plantain chips and flan (caramelized custard) for dessert and buddy, I tell you what....we were ready for a nap right after we finished eating! If you haven't tried beer can chicken, what are you waiting for???!!!! Try using Dr. Pepper or one of my favs...Cherry Coke. 
Enjoy!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 3, 2005)

Brian,

What you forgot to figure on was the fact that I came back and read this post again this morning and I have not even had breakfast yet;-)

That sounds really gooooooood! I love smoked chicken!


----------



## jcharpentier (Aug 23, 2005)

I use DR. Pepper  for mine put  them in the kettle on indirect about two hours delicious and moist.


----------



## gortiz (May 9, 2006)

so what is the consenus, I've seen so many different temp and time ranges.

If I go with to Beer Can chickens at 225, I'll probably hit a breast temp of 170-175 in about 2-3 hours?  Does that seem realistic?

Also, any tips on doing baby backs and beer can chicken at the same time?  Can it be done?  got a Meco 5030 electric smoker.  Does the chicken go above the ribs, or does it matter?


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 9, 2006)

gortiz,
     Youre right on. Except that chicken, depending on the outside temp and other weather conditions may well take up to four hours. Keep the ole digital thermo in the chicken for the real time to take it out. 

     Regarding the ribs and chicken smoking at the same time ....... no problem. 225 will be great for both products. The time will be longer for the ribs. Remember  3-2-1 as a guide line. And by all means, put the ribs above the chicken. You don't want the chicken driping on the ribs.


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 9, 2006)

Just another side note gorgitz, the reason you've seen different cooking temps for chicken is that the higher temps crisp the skin better.  Alot of people want to be able to eat the skin and don't want it rubbery or leathery which is what you get at lower temps.  Of course if your like me and pull the skin off after cooking the lower temps are fine.  To get the best of both world smoke low and then crank up the heat right at the end to crisp the skin.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 10, 2006)

Well put Lady J!


----------



## gortiz (May 10, 2006)

once again, great advice, thanks everyone. 

whats ya'lls opinon on this...

Crispy skin on the Chicken means more heat, but if I got a rack of ribs in the same cooker with the chicken will the higher heat used to crisp the skin comprise the ribs, since the ribs will take longer to smoke?  

BWsmith mentioned 225 working for both chix and ribs, so I'm just gonna go with that, but I'm curious to know how the skin will turn out.  will a coating of olive oil help crisp/brown the chicken?

Just curious, either way, I'm smoking this weekend so I'm pumped!  :P


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (May 13, 2006)

I personally like higher heat for beer can chickens. You get better skin, they cook long enough to get a good smoke flavor (I like mesquite or apple for these) and the higher temp gets you a better beer flavor. I see a lot of complaints about not being able to taste the beer flavor. I crank the 'ol gosm up to 350* and soak the wood in a few cans of beer for about an hour. Drain off the wood in to the water pan and add 2 or 3 more cans of beer. No water, just beer.  Coat them with evoo and rub of choice and cook for about 1 1/2 hours. This also works very well with just breasts. You just don't use the stands and save a little beer.

The same can be done for turkey, you just have to cook a little longer. If the bird starts to get too brown, just tent it with foil.

BTW - Durkee's St. Louis Rib and Chicken rub is wonderful on these. Just add a little coarse ground pepper and mmm  mmm good.

I'll be doing a bunch of breasts tomorrow for Mother's Day.


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 4, 2006)

I did a beer can chiken yesterday - used Classic Coke. I brined the chicken, then did absoluetly nothing but smear some softened butter mixed with  tblsp each of parsley and fresh rosemary, a couple of pinches each of salt and pepper in between the skin and meat. Then using a few sprigs of rosemary that I tied together, I brushed the outside of the chicken with the same butter mixture and cooked it indirectly for about 2 hours, basting it as I went along. The fresh rosemary gave the chicken such a great flavor while the butter in between the skin and meat produced juicy, moist white meat. Brushing and basting the butter mixture on the outside made the skin crispy and also helped it to acheive a great color. Next time, I am going to try a mesquite recipe. Can't wait!


----------



## georgepat (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi prplptcrzr2003,

Wow, what a name to spell.

I have been hooked with the beer can, at my house we called it beer butt chicken, for several years. I don't think that anyone can do this wrong. It's almost foolproof, isn't it?

Your method sounds like it would be a hit anywhere.

I have used coke, dr pepper, wine, hard liquor, BBQ sauce and have never had a bad one turn out.

My wife once asked me to stuff blue cheese under the skin and damn if it wasn't good too.

I do love the method and will keep doing one every now and again.

Glad that yours was a success...keep on keepin on.

Georgepat


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks George. I am going to try different liquids - maybe a dark beer or one of those honey wheat beers...that sounds like it might be good. I am going to try blue cheese under the skin, though. That sounds awesome!

Sorry about the name - I am a proud owner of a purple 2003 PT Crusier and I want to show it!  :D


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 5, 2006)

alright a good cook and a mopar man.

I also like the beer can racks empty just to help the chicken drain while cooking.  sometimes i put a can with liquid in it and sometimes i just use the stand for a ungarnished smoke chicken taste.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm with you mystickal.  I like high heat and lots of beer for beer can chicken.

However, my wife will tell you that i would eat shoe leather if it had beer on it.


----------



## georgepat (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, beer has its definate advantages with the chicken and also with the cooker..Sometimes more is a good thing!

Sorry for the silliness, my heart is in the right place.

Georgepat


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 13, 2006)

I did a coke can chicken the other day with chopped fresh rosemary and parsely blended with softened salted butter, then smeared it all inside under the skin. I smoked it for 2 hrs with hickory chunks. With a few sprigs of rosemary tied together, I basted the bird  every 30 min. with a fresh batch of rosemary/parsely butter and here's what it looks like. The taste was out of this world.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 13, 2006)

Sam-Shame on you-it's all your fault. I finished my breakfast an hour and a half ago and NOW I'm eating the fried chicken out of my lunch box!

The cruelty and madness of it all!! :P

Oh, BTW-Great looking bird! :)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 13, 2006)

Great looking chicken prpl.  What temp did you smoke it at to get it done in 2 hours?


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry, Earl! But how can one resist moist, succulent, smoky, delectable chicken! (Hey, cold fried chicken isn't a bad thing either!)
Okay...I promise not to post anymore pics before lunchtime, deal?  LOL


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jun 14, 2006)

I smoked it at a steady 300 degrees even, Cajun. I'm kinda leary about "slow and low" when it comes to cooking poultry. I find it turns out great everytime when I do it at that temp/time frame.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 14, 2006)

I also enjoy beer can chicken but after reading a recipe in Dr. BBQs (aka Ray Lampe) Big Time Barbecue Cookbook, I've changed my method. Dr. BBQ says that the can acutally blocks the chicken from absorbing much of the flavor that's in the liquid. He says that if you want the flavor, instead of the can, use a chicken rack. Put the chicken rack into an old cake pan and place it in the smoker. Then put your beer, coke, Dr. Pepper or whatever, along with spices and seasoning in the cake pan. The liquid flavors can then really penetrate the chicken cavity. He smokes his chicken at 350*. I now use his method and I really like the results much better. And that's saying something. Give this method a try sometime when you're doing the BC Chicken.  I think you will like it better too.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the tip, Bill. I have Ray's book, but for some reason I just get my nose out of the Rib section to see what else is in there! :mrgreen:


----------



## dave11 (Jul 9, 2006)

OK. Ive read enough about it! Im hungery! Think Ill make my own!
  It cooked for 2 hrs at 325. It was pretty good too! Thanks guys!


----------



## icemn62 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, I was wondering what I was going to have for dinner tonight.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jul 10, 2006)

Dave

Your chicken looks great ...just had to make one last night as well...have tried the method Bill was talking about..but not that high a temp...275-300..also plug the neck with a ball of foil to keep the moisture inside the bird...


----------



## oillogger (Jul 10, 2006)

After years of cooking Drunkin' Chicken (Beer Can Chicken - I heard that name just 4 years ago) and going to several company cookouts serving Drunkin' Chicken I have never used nor seen anyone use a crutch or some sort of device to help hold up the Drunkin' Chicken.   We have had as many as 30 Drunkin Chickens with their wings tucked behind them roasting away without a one falling over drunk. :)  The trick is to spread their legs out and a little to the sides.  Also make sure they sit firming down on the can until their tail piece touches the grill.  It also helps to buy chickens that can hold their liquor. :D Do not forget to fold the wings behind the Drunkin' Chickens little backs to make them appear relaxed on the grill/smoker and to keep them from flapping their wings about.

Seasonings - My families favorite is Old Bay with Lemon Pepper being a close second.  Other seasonings I recommend is Tony Chachere's and Soul Food.  Old Bay requires about twice as much seasonings as the any other seasoning.  If you want to add a little heat  :twisted: then add red pepper (cayenne pepper) to your seasoning.  Liquid pepper sauce such as Tabasco, the only real pepper sauce  8), will not work well and usually just falls right off.  

Injection - I usually only inject turkeys but it does work well on chickens and other meats.  Do not buy those lightweight toy-like department store injectors.  Go to your local feed store and buy the real thing.  Plan on spending 20-30 bucks for a lifetime injector.  Pick out the size you think may be right and then get the next size up.  I prefer the needles with the slanted cut end but they all will work or just get more than one type.  The bigger the hole in the needle the better to prevent clogging when injecting homemade injection seasonings.  The store bought seasoning is easy to inject but do not limit yourself to just those.  Try taking your favorite seasoning and grind it down in a coffer grinder or a blender as well as possible.  Then melt two sticks of real butter in a sauce pan.  Add about 3-4 tablespoons of your finely ground favorite seasoning and barely simmer for about 15 minutes.  Let the mixture cool a short while.  Be sure to keep the pot well stirred when you fill the injector.  What is left over can be used as a rub on the outside of the chicken.


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Jul 10, 2006)

Man.....that chicken looks goooooooood!!!!!!!! Good job. Great color, too.


----------

